# Red Rili w/ blue saddle!



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so excited!! Hoping for some blue rilis!


----------



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice, i have one female blue rili that I am hoping will become berried soon. the red rilis have no issue becoming berried she just seems to be taking a lot longer. I know if she does become berried she is going to be separated quickly so hopefully her offspring are blue.


----------



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

And the red rilli with blue became berried. I am going to separate her in a couple weeks and hopefully the offspring will be blue as well. Good luck with your scampi


----------

